# There has got to be a German word for this...



## fromeast2west (Mar 21, 2012)

So the German's give us words like Schadenfreude, the pleasure taken at the misfortune of others.I wonder if they have a term that describes both feeling sorry for all the victims of hurricane Sandy combined with an itch to know what's going to happen to all those trees that fell down.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

They could set up a benefit. Sell parts of the felled trees with the proceeds going to the victoms of Sandy.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Too bad I don't have the financial wear with all to haul my tractor, timber winch & chainsaw to the area. 
I can see a lot of great wood to be rescued as well as making a decent dollar helping out those in need.
Road trip anyone?










..Jon..


----------

